# Grizzly G9249 Lathe gear slop question (same as older Chinese belt lathes from Enco and Jet I believe)



## boldham (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi friends,
Newbie here. I just bought a used Grizzly metal lathe (my first) and I have some questions about gears!
The forward and reverse spur gears that connect the gearbox to the spindle have a tremendous amount of slop. I am wondering if this is normal/abnormal. (These are the gears that are closest to the spindle gear that have grease fittings.) .
Also, the spindle back gear slides back and forth on the shaft a lot (like 3/8" sorry, new to machining. I think that is that 375 thousandths?). I don't feel any play between the gear and shaft, but was wondering if the sliding is normal?
Finally, I haven't looked at the gearbox gears yet, but I have over 1/2 turn (~200 degrees) of play between the input shaft and output (threading or feeding rod). Normal?
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## DAT510 (Mar 26, 2020)

Welcome to HM.

Any Picts would helpful.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it the back gear or the bull gear that slides?  It may be normal or it may be wear- picture would help
If the machine has a lot of hours the spindle to gearbox gears may be worn too- Grizzly may still have them
-mark


----------

